# 64 impala wishbone



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

got the new issue of lrm and it shows a blue 64 hopping and it has a wishbone i told my dad about it and was interested but the guys rearend was still coming out any one have any pics


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 17 2006, 09:49 PM~4872306
> *got the new issue of lrm and it shows a blue 64 hopping and it has a wishbone i told my dad about it and was interested but the guys rearend was still coming out any one have any pics
> *


Was it Rons 63 from Black magic Hydraulics


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah but in the pic of the magazine his rearend dont look straight so im looking for pics with the wish bone set up


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 17 2006, 10:00 PM~4872357
> *yeah but in the pic of the magazine his rearend dont look straight so im looking for pics with the wish bone set up
> *


The pic i posted is of the same car in the mad it has the wishbone in the pic


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so does the wish bone bolt on to the factory slot where the bannana arm goes? any more pics?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 17 2006, 10:25 PM~4872509
> *so does the wish bone bolt on to the factory slot where the bannana arm goes? any more pics?
> *


I had alot more but cant find them and no you can see inthe pic it goes damn near center of the pumpkin not really something you woudl want to add if the rear end is already chromed and you have to notch out where your trailing arm goes on the frame and the wishbone mounts to the frame closer to the middle of the X


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

oh i thought it would bolt on to the were the banana arm went wat r good things about ahving the wishbone


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 17 2006, 10:34 PM~4872569
> *oh i thought it would bolt on to the were the banana arm went wat r good things about ahving the wishbone
> *


The sway issue you can lift the back end higher pinion angle higher s wheels etc if you look up Certified Ganster the pink 64 from Bowtie Connection south its inthe Miami lrm post he has a different style set up on his car mount to stock spot on the rear end so no mods and mounts in stock spot for banana bar and also directly across from it as if you where running dual banana bars


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice pix tony,and now im really learnin more.


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

my wishbone at stock location


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

More Pics please.


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Feb 18 2006, 01:14 AM~4873024
> *my wishbone at stock location
> *


did u make the wishbone? or buy it like that??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 18 2006, 07:55 AM~4873748
> *did u make the wishbone? or buy it like that??
> *


Make it yourself.......click the link in my sig for a diagram


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Feb 18 2006, 01:14 AM~4873024
> *my wishbone at stock location
> *



Does the smaller wishbone make the rear end roll front to back more?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, so what are the differences , adavantages from locating it in the stock location or up inthe frame , any coments BIGTONY?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 18 2006, 09:52 AM~4874404
> *Ok, so what are the differences , adavantages from locating it in the stock location or up inthe frame , any coments BIGTONY?
> *


I would think you would have to plate the that part to keep it from breaking the mounts off, Ive seen the bananna bar rip that section out. But I like the less cutting idea of it.


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Feb 18 2006, 01:14 AM~4873024
> *my wishbone at stock location
> *


I notice your powerballs are on an angle. Is that for three wheeling?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 18 2006, 08:52 AM~4874404
> *Ok, so what are the differences , adavantages from locating it in the stock location or up inthe frame , any coments BIGTONY?
> *


you move the mounts up farther on the frame for a higher lockup. the pinion angle can be adjusted at lockup depending on the length of the bars. stock mounting/length will give you stock travel.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so there could be 2 diff sizes for these wishbones? then huh stock hight and travel and the ones in the frame for higher lock up.

that would also include longer trailing arms right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mines at stock location but i dont hop or 3 wheel. just up and down follow the KISS principle


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

also realize that on that blue imp up there they cut out the middle section between th frame rails that the wishbone on the green pic has. the one the wishbone is mounted to. im guessing that is needed for the wishbone to move an not smack anything.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS NORTHLAKE,IL


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

what kind of disk brake setup is that


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

heres the thing my rearend busted on me so i replaced it with a posi one now it wont lift as high because when the rearend starts to slide it rubs against frame


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

This is the setup in Certified Gangster that Big Tony mentioned. I think this is the way to go for a normal up and down setup.

[attachmentid=468855]


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Feb 19 2006, 11:48 AM~4880918
> *This is the setup in Certified Gangster that Big Tony mentioned.  I think this is the way to go for a normal up and down setup.
> 
> [attachmentid=468855]
> *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Feb 19 2006, 12:48 PM~4880918
> *This is the setup in Certified Gangster that Big Tony mentioned.  I think this is the way to go for a normal up and down setup.
> 
> [attachmentid=468855]
> *


This setup is what we are using on all our new builds at Bowtie South, this also allows for removal of panhard bar, and gives very ample lay and lock up  

Also here is my wishbone for my hopper from [email protected] B.M.H.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 20 2006, 09:16 PM~4890120
> *This setup is what we are using on all our new builds at Bowtie South, this also allows for removal of panhard bar, and gives very ample lay and lock up
> 
> Also here is my wishbone for my hopper from [email protected] B.M.H.
> *


How much those runing?

400.00?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i can make one like this for $60 ( this one doesnt have the reinforcment plate weld on yet


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 21 2006, 09:41 AM~4893228
> *i can make one like this for $60 ( this one doesnt have the reinforcment plate weld on yet
> *


is that solid steel?, tubbing?

is this for the inner frame application?

or for stock mount location?

does it come with instructions?diagram for placement?

:biggrin: 

PM me


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you or can you make them out of chromoly steel and like homeboy said is it the stock mount or the inner frame mount and which is better ? :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i make mine out of d-o-m tubing very heavy duty stuff, and the one in the pic mounts on the frame


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 21 2006, 04:00 PM~4895864
> *i make mine out of d-o-m tubing very heavy duty stuff, and the one in the pic mounts on the frame
> *




somebody might of said this but

www.suicidedoors.com


has lots of mounting brackets and bushings....


...i just ordered a set of bushings...got'em today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

yea jason is a cool guy to deal with. i use these alot they swivel


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats the point of installing a wishbone, im gonna be taking my 64 apart very soon. im not hoping it or anything, but should i build one for my car before i take it apart?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 21 2006, 08:29 PM~4897499
> *whats the point of installing a wishbone, im gonna be taking my 64 apart very soon. im not hoping it or anything, but should i build one for my car before i take it apart?
> *


When you have hydros on impala with a panhard bar, when you raise the rear suspension, you rearend shifts over due to the panhard bar pulling it, so you cant run skirts with juice and it looks like shit locked up, so with a wishbone the rearend stays centered and allows you to run skirts and looks nice locked up  
Hope that helps


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you have to change your drine line to one direct drive line and is it true you can't hit side to side or three wheel with the wish bone ? That suck if you can't and how much do it usually run for the whole converstion ?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my 63 with the wishbone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

and do you have yours in the stock position? , any problems with side to side?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my wishbone is welded in the center of the pumpkin some weld it alittle to the side dont know why? but i have no problems with 3 wheeling or side to side, and when i lockit all the way up is nice and straight,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah but the top part is up in the frame or where the original banana bar goes ?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

frame


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2006, 08:39 PM~4897601
> *When you have hydros on impala with  a panhard bar, when you raise the rear suspension, you rearend shifts over due to the panhard bar pulling it, so you cant run skirts with juice and it looks like shit locked up, so with a wishbone the rearend stays centered and allows you to run skirts and looks nice locked up
> Hope that helps
> *


did help, thanks


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 21 2006, 08:43 PM~4898104
> *frame
> *


THATS SOME NICE LOCK UP THERE HOMIE, JUST WONDERING WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS YOU RUNNING IN THE REAR?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 21 2006, 07:38 PM~4898053
> *my wishbone is welded in the center of the pumpkin some weld it alittle to the side dont know why? but i have no problems with 3 wheeling or side to side, and when i lockit all the way up is nice and straight,
> *


the reason for welding the mount off center is because the pumpkin is off center to the left. one axle is longer than the other.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here is my wishbone....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so putting it up in between the frame there pulls your wheels more forward , acheiving what with this?

is there a drastic change in the lock up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2006, 10:39 AM~4901671
> *so putting it up in between the frame there  pulls your wheels more forward , acheiving what with this?
> 
> is there a drastic change in the lock up?
> *


WHEN ITS MOUNTED TO THE FRAME UP CLOSER TO THE X, YOU CAN GET A HIGHER LOCK UP..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

and it helps your pinion angel to stay tru through the whole travel


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Feb 21 2006, 09:55 PM~4898606
> *THATS SOME NICE LOCK UP THERE HOMIE, JUST WONDERING WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS YOU RUNNING IN THE REAR?
> *


12s


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my wishbone with no probles to 3 wheel or side to side


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 22 2006, 04:19 PM~4904042
> *12s
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 22 2006, 04:33 PM~4904174
> *my wishbone with no probles to 3 wheel or side to side
> *


you need some POWERBALLS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

and i'd imagine higher lock up results in a higher 3.... 
for me i think the frame is the way to go.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Feb 18 2006, 06:46 PM~4875892
> *FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO
> 
> HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS NORTHLAKE,IL
> *



Any more pics of this frame??
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1140302797.jpg


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 01:35 PM~4902496
> *WHEN ITS MOUNTED TO THE FRAME UP CLOSER TO THE X, YOU CAN GET A HIGHER LOCK UP..
> *


 but you gotta extedn the trailings right ?

if so by how much? im about t build mine, so i want to know.


----------



## 63racer (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm bagging my 62 and was wondering if you can send me the wish bone digram so I can make one? And also do I have to add a telescopic drive shaft?


----------



## malandrocube (Jan 25, 2011)

classic customs said:


> i can make one like this for $60 ( this one doesnt have the reinforcment plate weld on yet


 I am interested in getting one. Call me at 8058682281


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

wow 5 year old topic:roflmao:


----------



## reddyredd (Mar 11, 2011)

classic customs said:


> i make mine out of d-o-m tubing very heavy duty stuff, and the one in the pic mounts on the frame


I need one of those wishbones holla at me redd 6024191435


----------

